# Heritage Festival Displays



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Delta's Heritage Festival is this coming Saturday. The main theme of this year's festival is local military and civilian contributions from the revolutionary war on.  I just completed my display about a local Civil War veteran that lived where I dug a belt plate in 2005.  I lined the case with local Peach Bottom slate.  First I'll show the case and then individual pics of whats inside.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

1


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

2


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

3


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

4


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

5


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, one down.  Here's how much I have done on my larger Stonetown display[]!!!
 I've always been a procrastinator and because of that, work well under pressure *sigh*


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm going to have to go to Delta Pa one day just to see where it is. 
 Doesnt seem all that far from here. 
 Seems like it should be a good fossil hunting area??


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah Matt its not too far.  Its also not much, but has plenty of "charm"[8|].  You'll have to pay a visit to Rivendell and I'll show you around!  Plenty of interesting geology but fossils it aint got.  Reason being, Peach Bottom slate is the oldest slate around, formed 600 million years ago there were no life forms around to be captured in it.  This years redneck fest..., oops I mean Heritage Festival will be the 15th and maybe the last, that's why I'm doing my Stonetown display.  I think it will continue though under new management.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats good stuff Steve the case looks great.
 I had become good friends with the Philadelphia Flyers ex head coach Ken Hitchcock when he was here three years ago.He was a huge civil war buff and we would talk for hours when we could and I gave him some of my relics found on battlefields on private property in Virginia.In turn he has helped and continues to help to this day my 16 year old son Steve in his Ice hockey career.I love the civil war history and one of my favorite places to visit is Harpers Ferry West Virginia.I think it is one of the most beautifull places in the United States.
 There was a small skirmish fought in Sewell New Jersey during the civil war a battle in nearby Mullica Hill bled over to here 5 miles north.In fact Sewell is as far north of the Mason Dixon Line as Gettysburgh.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Steve, I agree about Harper's Ferry, I've visited about 5 times in the last five years and each time just gets better!  Love exploring there and also sitting outside on the restaurant porch having a great meal and a beer while soaking in the sights of the Potomac & the Shenandoah rivers and mountains is none too shabby!  Big fan of Western Maryland/Va/WVa in general.  I read somewhere that more civil war relics are found in New Jersey 1930's dumps than just about anywhere.  They said New Jersey supplied tons of veterans who made it home like my guy, and when they passed around !920's -1930's their relatives did not consider the stuff grandpa brought home to be antique yet so out it went in 30's dumps.  Interesting about the Sewell skirmish I didn't realize anything battle wize went on in New Jersey, but more stuff happened than well ever know!


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 26, 2011)

> fossils it aint got


 
 too bad. There are a few interesting trilobite sites over around York.

 Are you close to Peach Bottom power plant?


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2011)

About 5 miles, the plus side is the Susquehanna river is great!


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL DISPLAY!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 26, 2011)

> Susquehanna river


 
 ya that is a neat river, reminds me of a larger vers of the Rappahannock above Fredericksburg VA.
 Is it good for canoe/kayaks?  How is the pollution level?


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 27, 2011)

Excellent for both!!!  Some of my best days have been spent out there. Like most of America's waterways it has its problems but I've been immersed init many a day and itt has nt gottin 2 Me yhet.. .gurk...   slirrlll.. !?!


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice display....


----------



## Stardust (May 1, 2011)

Steve, as always everything you post is a pleasure. I am always watching for a artistic photo from you ~
 Love them all ~
 star ~


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Star, well here's some more.  Yesterday's Festival was amazing and the weather was perfect.  The theme was honoring local veterans and there were several displays of some really cool stuff from American Legion and VFW groups and there was an eighty foot wall of all the local vets from the Revolution on with their biographys.  Here's just a piece of the wall.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

Tons of great pictures of local vets also, military vehicles outside, etc.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

There were even Civil War reenactors.  These guys were great, they are usually there as an Irish pub band (they are American) and they are also reenactors, that's actually how the pub band thing started singing and playing at camp..  So this year they were outside with their camp set up and then came inside on the stage and did the pub band thing in their uniforms. They are also a fife and drum group.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

I got to put my belt plate display in one of the civil war sections.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

Here's my Stonetown display.  The pictures turned out crappy yesterday like this one so I retook pictures today after bringing it home.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

One more from yesterday, here's the top.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

Here's some close ups.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

2


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

3


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

4


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

6


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

7


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

7


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

8


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

9


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

10


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

11


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

12


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

13


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

14


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

15


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

16


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

Well folks that's it, sorry for the long post. If you see any mistakes, please bring it to my attention so I can fix it.  I want to be as accurate as possible and this display probably will be loaned to our local museum.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 2, 2011)

Hey Steve,...Really great and professional job on your exhibit....Very cool to see it all come together and be displayed in a complete and concise way. Your dedication to the dig really shows. Very interesting place and topic. Great job.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Joe, I appreciate it, it felt good a kind of closure on the project even though I'm not done yet!


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2011)

Bravo Steve,

 That was a labor of love, and it shows! I imagine you have gotten great feedback from the local folk.

 Found an ad you might like from John Yates:




From.


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2011)

What Surf and Joe said and for lack of better wording on my part , "Awesome display Steve  "!!!!!!!
      Hard to pick a favorite  but that partial rates right up there in my book,very personal piece of history.
  Thanks for a great post ![]


----------



## cobaltbot (May 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot Surf and Rick.  That add is cool, they expanded quite a bit from the old man just making spoons, California Gold Rush Tools!   I'm trying to figure out who the military button might have belonged to, would be very ironic if it was my Civil War vet and he was in the 23rd Regiment of foot before he came over here and maybe he stayed at Stonetown for a while?


----------

